# yellow flower



## greeeeno (May 28, 2007)

In my group of plants , 1 of the plants has a single yellow flower, not a bud. An actual little flower with pedals. Is that possible, or is it just a weed that got mixed in with my plants?


----------



## TheStickyIcky (May 28, 2007)

Have any pictures??


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 29, 2007)

looks like a little yellow bannana? probibly a hermi sac... id pic it off and watch for any others that pop up- if so pull it asap before it seeds any other plants around it.


----------

